# Barcelona - Real Madrid 14.12



## Pro (Dec 5, 2008)

The super derby. What are your thoughts?
Barcelona are the absolute favorites according to the bookies but Real Madrid always ups their game for the derby. Form and injuries shouldn't be looked in this match. Everyone will be motivated to win enough. 
Like one of the local commentators here says "The team that makes one mistake less will win"


----------

